# Game #34: New York Knicks (20-14) @ Phoenix Suns (14-19) - 1/7



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Return of Amare. 

Game just started.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with a **** you performance to Sarver as we got blown out by NY.

Lottery here we come.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow what a pathetic performance. I knew this team wouldn't be as good as last year but I thought they would be at least a .500 team and compete for the playoffs. How far we have fallen in a year. 

It's time to completely rebuild. Blow it up. Trade anyone. Fire Gentry.


----------

